# colnago master sizing



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I am pretty standard 6'1" normal arm torso ratio. I have 7 bikes and a large has always fit me perfectly.
I have a 57.5 dogma 65.1, a 58cm cervelo rs, a 58cm caad 10, a 57cm felt cx bike and larges for mtbs and my fat bike. is there a consensus for what the comparable size would be for a 2012 colnago master? I do not understand geometry charts as well as I did before I bought the dogma


----------



## cbk57 (Aug 12, 2009)

The Master comes in traditional 1cm increments. The geometray has not changed in a long time. They are measured center to top of seat tube along the seat tube, I believe. You are taller than myself and might be in the range of a 58 to 60. I believe on a Master a 58 will have a 57cm top tube or in that range. The geometry chart is on Colnago's website.


----------



## BelgianHammer (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm a hair below 6'2", normal arm torso ratio like yourself, and my '92 Colnago Master is a size 62 (seat tube 58.3cm and top tube is 59cm). Word of advice, do not go too small on this frame thinking you'll make it up with a longer seatpost setback and/or longer stem (_longer than the 10-12cm stem that each 1cm size increment frame was designed to utilize along with Ernestos proprietary head tube angle...learned this from talking to Ernesto Colnago and also Mapei teams over the years back in the early 90s at the Spring Classic races...it's why the frame comes in so many 1cm size increments_). For some reason, Ernesto hated stems below 10cm and above 12cm, said it screwed with the bike's riding characteristic (whatever that meant, I don't know). 

My '92 Master is still the best damn handling and all around riding bike I have ever ridden. Out of all my bikes, it is to this day the bike I look to throw my leg over first when heading out for a ride, provided it is sunny and clear skies as the ole' girl never sees inclement weather :thumbsup:


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

One other wrinkle with some of the newer steel frames (mid 90s and newer)--I know it is true of Tecnos, and likely Master too--the larger frames are what are called Freuler sizes in 60 cm and up. 

You will see them advertised often as 58cm top tube (but accurately it measures out to 58.6) and the key visual differences are the head tube and seat tube extensions above the top tube. And traditionally, Colnago measured to the top of the seat tube so the seat tube measurement is the 'frame size'.

Here's a shot of a Master X-Light "63cm" Freuler-style on Paceline to give you an idea.

I know about this from experience--I bought a Tecnos that was a Freuler style frame that I finally decided was a little too big to get comfortable on--but it was advertised as a smaller frame.


----------

